# Invisible Fence Age and Recommendation?



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I was told by several companies, I had to wait till they were 5-6 months old.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

We waited until Charlie was six months old. Ours is the Petsafe system installed by a local rep.He did all of the training as well. Anytime we have a problem he is only a phone call away. It has worked very well.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

We had to wait until Flora was 6 months before we could start training her. We had an original invisible fence that we installed when Carmella was a young pup, so we are using that and it's been working fabulously.


----------



## NewToGoldens (Feb 5, 2009)

*CanineFence*

We used CanineFence invisible fence and they actually started with our pup when he was 10-12 weeks. The company said they have found that pups actually train quickly but that it is only fairly recently they started this young.

They start inside and then move outside. It went wonderfully with our dog (7+ month now). They start with a very mild collar and really work on flag awareness. Now our yard has very natural boundaries so I'm sure that also helped.

I think a key is also that we paid for training sessions with them and the whole family attended so we all knew how to reinforce the training when we were outside with the dog.


----------

